# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/26



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Warm temps are starting to effect ice conditions on Devils Lake. While the main
sheet of ice is in good shape, areas near bridges and shorelines are starting to
deteriorate a bit. Atv's and snowmobiles are your best bet. Perch fishing's been
steady in the Black Tiger, Woods Rutten, Skadsen's, and Creel Bay areas. Hali's,
genz worms, kastmasters, or hanger rigs tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnows
all work at times. Stay mobile and move around until you find active fish. Walleye
fishing's been pretty good this past week. Fish are being caught at Foughty's
Point, the 57 bridge area, East Bay near Camp Grafton, and Doc Hagen's area. Try
using sonars, chubby darters, nils, raps, & buckshot rattle spoons tipped with
minnow heads. Pike fishing in the Churches Ferry continues to remain good, but ice
conditions have deteriorated there and we don't recommend any vehicle traffic in
that area. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

